

Ask HN: How many of you would prefer a 30-hour workweek, with 3/4 of the pay? - simonebrunozzi


======
jasonkester
I did this with my current gig. It is every bit as good as you might imagine.
Do it if you can.

I had the advantage of working on a contract basis, so there was never really
any negotiation involved. I informed them that I'd be dropping down to four
day weeks, so it followed that my invoices would reflect that. No big deal.
Not so much as a word of objection.

There are a few nice things about being in the single best market for
developer talent in the history of ever. Being able to prioritise quality of
life in ways like this is definitely one of them.

~~~
gregkerzhner
Did the same thing with my current freelance gig. Overall, this a huge benefit
to freelancing in general. When I was working full time, a change like this
would involve discussions with several layers of management, cosiderations of
how this would fit in with "company culture" (not well, in my experience).
Freelancing, it took one 10 minute chat.

------
chrisBob
The problem is that health care is usually provided by the employer and they
are not required to offer benefits if you work 30 hours a week. If there was a
good way around this then I would love to work 75% time but you are likely to
end up with just over 50% of the effective pay.

------
moonka
That would be awesome. I'd do it 3x10 (days x hours) if possible, otherwise
3x8 with 1x6 sounds good as well. 5x6 is a lot less appealing. I've done 4x10
for a few months at a team in the past, and I found that to be better than
5x8.

------
czbond
Me. I personally consult so I can do something similar to this, but at 50%
time.

------
andyhnj
I'd love to be able to shift into this mode temporarily, assuming I could keep
my health insurance. Maybe for a few months, just to give myself some
breathing room, maybe make progress on some side projects, or do some
volunteer work.

------
kyllo
Currently, no, but once I have kids I will wish I could do this in order to
spend more time with them. I wouldn't want to work fewer days though, I would
prefer to work five six-hour days a week so I could get home earlier.

------
yetanotheracc
Officially, I do four-day week / 0.8 of the pay. Actually, if I finish the
tasks I set for the day in one hour, I end the day. If I do not finish them in
four hours, I also end the day. It is awesome.

------
camhenlin
I only work 20 hours a week. Money is a little tight at times but it gives me
plenty of time to work on my own personal projects such as car restoration of
my own projects on github.

------
byoung2
I would if I could structure the 30 hours myself. For example, I would rather
have 2.5 12-hour days or 3 10-hour days than 5 6-hour days.

------
whatok
I would love to get paid 75% for half the amount of time I spend at work.

------
dev-ious
why the paycut ? on average you endup wasting time on meaningless tasks anyway
:)

~~~
eswat
Depends of the definition of meaningless tasks. What you cut in money you make
up for in wealth. You have more discretionary time to do what you want: work
on side projects, doing things you can’t otherwise do outside of work hours on
a weekday, and just getting an early recharge so you can be more effective on
the days you do work.

------
mlwarren
I would prefer this.

